# Another Midnight Madness @ BA's



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

We were at BA's Oakville tonight and they have a Midnight Madness Coming Soon sign up! LOL, the last couple have really sucked but it's still a little exciting for some reason!


----------



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

Whats midnight Madness?


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

It used to be an awesome sale where lots of stuff was cheap and they sold off display models etc. Lest few times it's been a big letdown but there's always hope


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Midnight Madness is a sale Big Al's has every once in a while. Usually held on a Saturday night from 6:00pm (their normal closing time) till Midnight with hourly specials. Not usually a great sale however some items as very well priced.

I'm sure someone will post a link to the flyer when its available online.
--
Paul


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Here is a flyer I found for last years sale:


----------



## NomiGold (Jan 22, 2011)

How early do they advertise the date for this Midnight Madness thingymabob? Will it be on the BA's website?


----------



## Lee_D (Jun 11, 2010)

I was just at BA oakville. They handed me a flyer saying it was Saturday March 25. 6 pm till midnight. Nothing about what the specials are though.

Lee


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

Saturday is the 26th


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Kerohime said:


> Whats midnight Madness?


They dress up in aquatic outfits, sing, chant, and dance around the store.  Well I wished it was anyways. LOL....


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Was told yesterday, that Reef cristals will go for $40

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

Dont they usually advertise a midnight madness sale on their website? Nothing is up yet for march 26


----------



## Antoine Doinel (Dec 20, 2010)

It should be up on their site Thursday night, when their current promo ends. 

The last one had some decent deals if you were quick enough or felt like waiting around all night. I think plants were 40% off the last hour. They also had 3 Amano shrimp for $1.99 (or something like that).


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

Ahh ok Im just impatient  
I bought some shrimps at the last sale  this time I need a small tank but not sure theyre on sale or not
Id prefer if the sale was just all night instead of things being on sale at different hours, i always see a bunch of people hanging around outside that obviously had to wait for items they wanted at different times.. Last time the 2 items i wanted were 3 hrs apart and i didnt wanna stand outside for that long lol


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

I thought they always announced tent and MM sales well in advance?


----------



## marblerye (Jul 25, 2010)

it's strange how i haven't heard anything about this midnight madness sale until i dropped by the store. it's pretty heavily advertised in store but no where else.

managed to grab the sale flyer and it doesn't look too great..


----------



## marblerye (Jul 25, 2010)

no scanner here so i snapped the flyer with a camera for anyone interested in seeing the sale who hasn't already picked it up at the store. still no signs of any advertising online except a banner on their facebook page with just a date and time.

Enjoy!









*FRONT*








*BACK*


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Wow, it *does* suck this time!
The only thing I need that's on sale is frozen food and I'm not going in at 10pm for 20 friggin % off!


----------



## Antoine Doinel (Dec 20, 2010)

Very lame indeed.


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

protein skimmer for $60!! plus a 10 gal w/ lid for $25?! awesome! Media pads or $4!!!! 35% off corals! but they dont really ever have anything i like.. who knows, I guess I'll have to check this out!


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

ShrimpieLove said:


> Ahh ok Im just impatient
> I bought some shrimps at the last sale  this time I need a small tank but not sure theyre on sale or not
> Id prefer if the sale was just all night instead of things being on sale at different hours, i always see a bunch of people hanging around outside that obviously had to wait for items they wanted at different times.. Last time the 2 items i wanted were 3 hrs apart and i didnt wanna stand outside for that long lol


Could you not wait inside or did they have something like a X aomunt of people in and each time X amount leaves then X amount is allowed in?


----------



## marblerye (Jul 25, 2010)

just found out earth hour is this saturday march 26 at 8:30pm.. i guess BA aren't participating... lol


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Corporate responsability at it's finest 



marblerye said:


> just found out earth hour is this saturday march 26 at 8:30pm.. i guess BA aren't participating... lol


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

AquaNekoMobile said:


> Could you not wait inside or did they have something like a X aomunt of people in and each time X amount leaves then X amount is allowed in?


Oh the store was so busy and really warm, so most people who had a long wait for a certain time for the deal hung around outside...could have waited around inside too


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

booooo no big tank sale


----------



## GT3 (Nov 24, 2010)

koralia pumps, 35% off corals okay.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

ShrimpieLove said:


> Oh the store was so busy and really warm, so most people who had a long wait for a certain time for the deal hung around outside...could have waited around inside too


Ahh ok I understand. I just thought it was a crowd control thing before as I've never been to a BA's Midnight Madness before relating to the Boxing Day madness in some stores (not BA) I've been in.


----------



## NomiGold (Jan 22, 2011)

Awwww, I probably can't go, roommates with car are off doing school stuff this weekend. I was hoping to pick up some rummies if they had 'em. 

Ah well, there is always next time.

(My poor aquarium, it needs more fish!)


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

I'm going to throw this idea out here to see if anything can happen. I was wondering for small items if someone going to the midnight madness could buy up extra of X items or an item for others if they can not go but around your area? Like say work out a North/East/South/West thing where someone in those areas can take small orders say $5 or less items. 

Everyone wins I think. You rack up points and the person picking the item up shortly gets a good pricing.


----------



## Tbird (Oct 5, 2009)

Sucks that the coral deal is that late!! I'll be at work throwing people out! LOL


----------



## GT3 (Nov 24, 2010)

AquaNekoMobile said:


> I'm going to throw this idea out here to see if anything can happen. I was wondering for small items if someone going to the midnight madness could buy up extra of X items or an item for others if they can not go but around your area? Like say work out a North/East/South/West thing where someone in those areas can take small orders say $5 or less items.
> 
> Everyone wins I think. You rack up points and the person picking the item up shortly gets a good pricing.


Yes i can do that, i need more points. i will be going to the North York and Scarborough store, let me know if anyone wants anything from either store. require deposit from paypal preferably for more expensive items

I live in Yonge/Finch.


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

AquaNekoMobile said:


> Wanna take a trip to BC?
> 
> http://vancouver.kijiji.ca/c-pets-accessories-aquarium-with-stand-W0QQAdIdZ269909863


Why would you post this here and not in one of those "not my ad" threads?
If it has nothing to do with the Big Al's Midnight Madness Sale it doesn't belong here.
--
Paul


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Sorry meant it as a joke. S.I.C in previous posting but didn't quite express it well enough.


----------



## vaporize (Apr 10, 2006)

so anybody scored anything 'interesting' this round?


----------



## NomiGold (Jan 22, 2011)

I went and got some of the rummies I saw last time, about 16. I didn't pick up anything else, I'm afraid. It wasn't all that busy.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

NomiGold said:


> I went and got some of the rummies I saw last time, about 16. I didn't pick up anything else, I'm afraid. It wasn't all that busy.


Doesn't surprise me...

Their sales/marketing department needs a kick in the bum lol.


----------



## GT3 (Nov 24, 2010)

well i went to both scarb and north york store... wanted to get corals but seems like they didnt have new shipment for the past 2 days, very few were for sale. waste of time really, i still bought an $.99 airstone just to make myself feeling better.


----------



## GT3 (Nov 24, 2010)

gucci17 said:


> Doesn't surprise me...
> 
> Their sales/marketing department needs a kick in the bum lol.


nooo, last midnight madness was sooo crowded in the scarb store i went, i even bought 2 corals. this time is really disappointing.

anyone been to nafb this weekend they have large zoa polyp for $28, what's it like


----------



## goffebeans (Jul 23, 2007)

I ended up getting some Ricordeas. Debating if I should get some more from SUM tomorrow lol.


----------



## Norman (Feb 13, 2011)

Well...the Barrie store didnt even have two of the advertised Marineland lights. Not because they were sold out...but because they don't stock them. Hmmm... seems like shady advertising to me.


----------



## marblerye (Jul 25, 2010)

was in the area so i dropped by the hamilton store on my way back to toronto and was very disappointed. once i got back i went to the vaughan store to hopefully grab some salt and maybe anything that caught my eye and noticed they didn't get anything new for a week now.. was hoping they had new stuff come in for the sale but was told they haven't got anything new and won't get anything new for another 2 weeks..

a friend who wanted me to pick up a 'small but lively fish' for him as per his specifications, i found a funny looking bicolor blenny and asked what the price was. must have been a new guy there because he said $9.99 plus 20% off.. i quickly said '_BAG HIM! HE'S MINE!_'. then feeling kinda guilty for taking advantage of his mistake, i asked him if he was absolutely sure when he came back with a bag and he said he's 100% sure so i believed him and took him (the fish, not the BA employee lol) home. also picked up some turbo snails that looked kinda cool; they stacked themselves 4 stories high! lol  the one on the bottom must have had a rough night. hopefully they'll be funny like that in my friends tank. all and all a decent night.

actually come to think of it, i don't really know how much the bicolor blenny really was because they hardly label the tanks properly anymore.. maybe he actually was $9.99. it's just when i think Big Al's i always assume ridiculous prices because ken at SUM spoils us...


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

I just came back from a business trip only to find my practically brand new stealth heater was now 10 degrees off..also Wanted a battey operated air pump and a new powehead which they had the hydor's on sale on their flyer. 

So I went to Scarb. Location and asked one of the helpful sales guys how much the one I had picked up was going to be a 10pm... He tells me 21.00 and some other Sales guy/manager overhears the conversation and goes off "for the 15th time tonight, that one isn't on sale". So i ask him, ok which one is on sale.. "none of them". At this point i've had enough and told him very rudely "so it is on the flyer, what am i missing?" and he tells me "only the old style". Now we have a bit of audience so i tell him that if the flyer is nothing but bait and switch and he doestn't want to answer questions the should put a sign up. Told him thanks, and that that he could go back to giving half assed advice to the other customer he was berating before me. The ignorance is one thing, but the attitude is what I couldn't take from him... I'll go elsewhere next time.


----------



## vaporize (Apr 10, 2006)

fury165 said:


> I just came back from a business trip only to find my practically brand new stealth heater was now 10 degrees off..also Wanted a battey operated air pump and a new powehead which they had the hydor's on sale on their flyer.


just a friendly warning, if you have not heard, Stealth heaters are not safe to use, you might want to bring it in for exchange. The newer models of Stealth PRO are especially dangerous, it can explode.

http://reefbuilders.com/2011/02/14/marineland-stealth-pro-heaters-recall/


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

vaporize said:


> just a friendly warning, if you have not heard, Stealth heaters are not safe to use, you might want to bring it in for exchange. The newer models of Stealth PRO are especially dangerous, it can explode.
> 
> http://reefbuilders.com/2011/02/14/marineland-stealth-pro-heaters-recall/


Thanks, aleady heard about this and the models I have arent on the recall list.


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

marblerye said:


> a friend who wanted me to pick up a 'small but lively fish' for him as per his specifications, i found a funny looking bicolor blenny and asked what the price was. must have been a new guy there because he said $9.99 plus 20% off.. i quickly said '_BAG HIM! HE'S MINE!_'.


Wow!! what a good deal!


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

Went to Oakville, Walked around... Most of the salt tanks were Covered in Green hair, 10 Corals total, No posted prices on anything.


This will be the last time i make the drive for midnightmadness. It was CRAP.

I was their at 6... SO nothing was sold out yet... They just didnt have anything to sell.


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

Noone got anything from the midnight madness? I got a piece of Blasto coral 



 for 39$ wow, corals are expensive!!! . Btw, is coral sale always last in every year? holly corals 11 PM.


----------



## GT3 (Nov 24, 2010)

Holidays said:


> Noone got anything from the midnight madness? I got a piece of Blasto coral
> 
> 
> 
> for 39$ wow, corals are expensive!!! . Btw, is coral sale always last in every year? holly corals 11 PM.


Yes, same as plants and other popular merchandise.


----------



## shiver905 (Nov 2, 2010)

fury165 said:


> I just came back from a business trip only to find my practically brand new stealth heater was now 10 degrees off..also Wanted a battey operated air pump and a new powehead which they had the hydor's on sale on their flyer.
> 
> So I went to Scarb. Location and asked one of the helpful sales guys how much the one I had picked up was going to be a 10pm... He tells me 21.00 and some other Sales guy/manager overhears the conversation and goes off "for the 15th time tonight, that one isn't on sale". So i ask him, ok which one is on sale.. "none of them". At this point i've had enough and told him very rudely "so it is on the flyer, what am i missing?" and he tells me "only the old style". Now we have a bit of audience so i tell him that if the flyer is nothing but bait and switch and he doestn't want to answer questions the should put a sign up. Told him thanks, and that that he could go back to giving half assed advice to the other customer he was berating before me. The ignorance is one thing, but the attitude is what I couldn't take from him... I'll go elsewhere next time.


Big als does it again,

Why are you guys even going? Only thing I see thats ok, Is the salt.
With that said mops has reef crystals 200g box for 45$ and the IO for 35$


----------



## vaporize (Apr 10, 2006)

*Stupid Sale Event ~~*



shiver905 said:


> Big als does it again,
> 
> Why are you guys even going? Only thing I see thats ok, Is the salt.
> With that said mops has reef crystals 200g box for 45$ and the IO for 35$


Not every _*Business*_ is stupid and will sell stuff at cost to try to gain other business.  That's why MOPS' called stupid sale (Note: no insult intented, they call it their Stupid Sale event).

So if you need salt, you will be pretty_ STUPID_ not to take their offer


----------

